# onwards and upwards with a few hitches along the way



## rochellew (Dec 6, 2015)

hello all,
Figured I would post again as I find it to be very therapeutic for myself. I have now been separated for 8 weeks as of tomorrow. It has been a really rough 8 weeks. My 3 daughters are getting better by the day I think. I am seeing how much damage was done to them by me staying married to their father for 29 years. The emotional abuse and the cheating and our subsequent fighting has made them so wary of men. I have discovered my ex was texting and calling other woman within 2 weeks of our splitting (his phone was in my name) so i cut off his phone, that caused a sh*tstorm. In my petty vindictive immaturity i also contacted both the woman who were absolutely horrified by him and his lies to them. He has been calling prostitutes and that was the final straw and I disconnected the phone. Yes i don't need to get beat up over this one, I am fully aware of how ridiculous my actions were but in all honesty i did get heaps of pleasure out of it. I just found out he lost his job and place to live. I have no idea why and don't get any pleasure out of that. Karma i guess. He also cut off my daughters and my health insurance (revenge for the phone) that about broke me and i started sobbing at the pharmacy counter as i could not afford the prescriptions..so humiliating! So i am plodding along. Found out no payments were made on my vehicle so that will be repossessed this week. I should have realized he wouldn't bother making any payments on it. I have the good days and the really bad days. So i am plodding along, working my *ss off 6 days a week and thinking about getting a degree as the thought of working this hard for the rest of my life is not overly appealing! I have a good job that is fairly good paying, but would like a job that is great paying and something i would love to do. I am praying for the day that this stops hurting so much and I wish i could hate him, but their is a part of me that still loves him or I guess who I thought he was at one time. I keep hoping that I will be attracted to someone else, but that does not seem to be happening! oh well the dogs are loving all the extra attention!! I have lost a bunch of weight and am thrilled by that part of things. I am sure walking to the bus will get me in good shape..lol


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

What is your dream job, the one you would love to have after you get your degree?


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Hang in there it will get better, and the more you do on your own will make you really proud of yourself.


----------

